# prefrence in tool



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

heat gun vs torch? when relaxing for corners,which do you like to use and why?
me personaly, i like the torch because its quicker and less dangerous.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

two fingers said:


> heat gun vs torch? when relaxing for corners,which do you like to use and why?
> me personaly, i like the torch because its quicker and less dangerous.


please explain


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Torch


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

two fingers said:


> heat gun vs torch? when relaxing for corners,which do you like to use and why?
> me personaly, i like the torch because its quicker and less dangerous.





chrisn said:


> please explain


:yes::yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

One reason someone might consider a torch safer is the fact that the metal barrels on heat guns get very hot and stay hot after the tool is turned off. I imagine there have been many accidents with people touching or moving a heat gun a minute or two after use. A torch cools off a lot faster.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> One reason someone might consider a torch safer is the fact that the metal barrels on heat guns get very hot and stay hot after the tool is turned off. I imagine there have been many accidents with people touching or moving a heat gun a minute or two after use. A torch cools off a lot faster.


I've burned my wrists a few times on a job where I was finishing the reveal returns with a heavy vinyl and a classy adhesive. Hurts like a dickins for a few days but no scars.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry for disappearing. Jmayspaint has got it. I guess I could have clarified I like to use a pencil torch. It fits in my belt and it cools quickly. Most of the time I don't want to secure the heat gun. But I do still use a great gun sometimes on the table to warm up my materials


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as I understand the bennies of a torch, I don't do enough type II to have gotten the feeling and timing of a torch. Last time I tried it was either scorched or not a tight wrap. 

And I been "trained" by thems that know what they do.

(also, torch don't work so swell on a Brit pulp)


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> As much as I understand the bennies of a torch, I don't do enough type II to have gotten the feeling and timing of a torch. Last time I tried it was either scorched or not a tight wrap.
> 
> And I been "trained" by thems that know what they do.
> 
> (also, torch don't work so swell on a Brit pulp)


Or grass cloth.....probably silk either


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SPEAKING of wrapping an outside corner with grass . . . 

Have I passed on a great method to get a nice sharp corner?

Apply sheet to the corner without wrapping it - allowing the section to be wrapped to "flap in the breeze"

Score the back of the strip right at the corner. I do this by holding my longer trim guide (10" mud knife) flat on the grass side overhanging the corner and then scoring the backside using the 10" mud knife as a backing. I score it firmly, without cutting through the material with a corner of my shorter trim guide. Score it right on the line where it will bend. 

This will work for most every one of the thicker textiles - like strings, jute, rafia, sisal, silk, paper weave, etc.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Brit what?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

two fingers said:


> Brit what?


PULP (it's what paper is made out of)

or also know as the "ampersands"

Cowtan *&* Tout, Osborn* &* Little, Farrow* &* Ball, Cole* &* Son, Colfax *&* Fowler, etc


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

two fingers said:


> Sorry for disappearing. Jmayspaint has got it. I guess I could have clarified I like to use a pencil torch. It fits in my belt and it cools quickly. Most of the time I don't want to secure the heat gun. But I do still use a great gun sometimes on the table to warm up my materials


A pencil torch can be held by two fingers correct?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've used a torch on white polyolefin fabric. True story.


----------



## Windmilldecor (Mar 17, 2013)

Torch much faster and piece of carpet


----------

